# Welche 300er SPS soll ich nehmen?



## bilo (28 Juli 2010)

Hallo allerseits,
bin neu hier und habe auch gleich die erste Frage. Ich habe bis lang hauptsächlich nur mit 400er(PCS7) Steuerung gearbeitet. Die Sprachen mit den ich gearbeitet habe sind CFC, SFC, SCL und Batch. Nun wollte ich gerne mein Wissen etwas um die Sprachen KOP, FUB, AWL S7-Graf erweitern. Später möchte ich evt. auch gerne meine Heizungsanlage bez. Solaranlage damit steuern. 

Nun zu meiner Frage: Welche 300er Steuerung soll ich mir anschaffen?

Die Steuerung soll später um folgendes erweiterbar sein.
-Anbindung an einem WinCC Rechner
-Anbindung an einen OP-Panel
-Anbindung an dezentrale Baugruppen (Profibus)
-Kommunikations aufbau zu anderen Steuerung
-Fernsteuerungsmöglichkeit via Internet

Ziel ist es hier möglichst alle gängigen Möglichkeiten mit einer 300er steuerung umzusetzten. Hauptfocus ist hier der Lerneffekt.

Für Tips und Triks würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

gruß
Bilo


----------



## Deltal (28 Juli 2010)

Idealerweise eine PN/DP CPU. Die kleinste dürfte eine 315 sein.

Oder eine kleine 312 zum "üben" die man mit einem CP auch Ethernet-tauglich machen kann.

Alternativ eine IM151-7, jedoch haben es die kleinen nicht so mit der Kommunikation.. 



> -Anbindung an einem WinCC Rechner
> -Anbindung an einen OP-Panel
> -Anbindung an dezentrale Baugruppen (Profibus)
> -Kommunikations aufbau zu anderen Steuerung
> -Fernsteuerungsmöglichkeit via Internet



-CP343-1 oder PN-Schnittstelle on Board
-MPI/DP: MPI ist bei jeder 31* dabei
-CP343-5 oder DP-Schnittstelle on Board
-CP343-1 oder PN-Schnittstelle on Board / DP 
-CP343-1 oder PN-Schnittstelle on Board


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 Juli 2010)

Hast du hier schon mal geschaut? Da stehen ja auch schon recht viele Details...


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
und dann gibt es da auch noch die CPU's von VIPA (siehe oben im Banner). Die sind (Beispiel CPU 315 DPM) gleich mit allen Schnittstellen ausgestattet, Kosten halten sich gegenüber einer Siemens-CPU in Grenzen und die (Rechen-)Leistung ist auch um Einiges höher.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Juli 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und dann gibt es da auch noch die CPU's von VIPA (siehe oben im Banner). Die sind (Beispiel CPU 315 DPM) gleich mit allen Schnittstellen ausgestattet, Kosten halten sich gegenüber einer Siemens-CPU in Grenzen und die (Rechen-)Leistung ist auch um Einiges höher.
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Die neuen 315-2 PN/DP (EH14) und die 317-2PN/DP (EK14) soll da aber auch sehr flott sein. Und die 315er mit PN und 384 kB kostet Liste ca. 1860,- EUR.


----------



## Shortman (28 Juli 2010)

Als kostengünstige Variante kann ich die IM 151-8 PN/DP CPU empfehlen. Hat Ethernet onboard, für alle Arten der Kommunikation, auch Profinet statt Profibus. Wenn später Profibusanbindung gefordert wird, kann man die PB-Masteranbindung nachkaufen.
Für den Anwendungsfall einer, nehm ich an, privaten Heizungssteuerung völlig ausreichend und kann mit Modulen der ET200S Reihe an die Anforderungen ideal angepasst werden.


----------



## tnt369 (28 Juli 2010)

ich habe mit der berthel ecocon50 steuerung sehr gute erfahrung gemacht. sie hat ein sehr gutes preis/leistungs-verhältnis.


----------



## offliner (28 Juli 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die sind (Beispiel CPU 315 DPM) gleich mit allen Schnittstellen ausgestattet, Kosten halten sich gegenüber einer Siemens-CPU in Grenzen und die (Rechen-)Leistung ist auch um Einiges höher.


Stimmt nur zum Teil. Die Vipa CPUs können kein Profinet I/O an der Ethernet Schnittstselle und der Geschwindigkeitunterschied hält sich mit den neuen 300ern in Grenzen. Zumal die Geschwindigkeitdiskussion in vielen Fällen sowieso schwachsinnig ist, weil diese oft gar nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## JesperMP (28 Juli 2010)

Ich stimme auch für den IM151-8. Es ist nur ein Viertel von den Preis von ein 315-2PN/DP !
Bei den nächste generation soll es sogar 8-mal so schnell wie vorher werden.

IM151-8 kann aber nur Profibus mittels ein zusätzliches DP Master Modul. Auf der Gegenseite kann es ohne weitere Profinet Peripherie ansteuern.

Wir sind voll in gang unsere klein bis mittelgrosse Steuerungen auf IM151-8 zu wechseln.


----------



## Deltal (28 Juli 2010)

Kann man den mit dem DP-Modul bei der IM151 CPU auch OP/PG Verbindungen herstellen?

Für das reine "lernen" würde ich eine gebrauchte 312 CPU von Ebay nutzen (etwa 100€). Billige Ethernet-CPs gehen für etwa 80-130€ weg.

Halt die frage ob man etwas neues haben möchte, oder ob die "alten" gebrauchten Sachen reichen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Kann man den mit dem DP-Modul bei der IM151 CPU auch OP/PG Verbindungen herstellen?


 
ja kann man...


----------



## Chefmech (30 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die neuen 315-2 PN/DP (EH14) und die 317-2PN/DP (EK14) soll da aber auch sehr flott sein. Und die 315er mit PN und 384 kB kostet Liste ca. 1860,- EUR.



Aber auch die neue 317 (FK14) kommt bei weitem nicht an die Vipa 315er heran was Leistung (Speicher und Geschwindigkeit) betrifft... Siemens hat aber andere Vorteile.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Juli 2010)

Chefmech schrieb:


> Aber auch die neue 317 (FK14) kommt bei weitem nicht an die Vipa 315er heran was Leistung (Speicher und Geschwindigkeit) betrifft... Siemens hat aber andere Vorteile.


Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen? Welche praxisgerechten Programme (also keine für den Benchmark hingetrimmten) laufen wie schnell auf der Vipa und wie schnell auf der Siemens? Wie ist dabei die Kommunikationsleistung der beiden? Gibt es hier auch Unterschiede?


----------



## IBFS (31 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen? Welche praxisgerechten Programme (also keine für den Benchmark hingetrimmten) laufen wie schnell auf der Vipa und wie schnell auf der Siemens? Wie ist dabei die Kommunikationsleistung der beiden? Gibt es hier auch Unterschiede?


 
Ich finde die SIEMENS vs. VIPA - Diskussion sinnlos, denn oft
ist der angeschlossene Bus der Flaschenhals. 

Im übrigen muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, oft man eine
vernünftige Diagnose (mit SIEMENS-CPU) oder ggf. ohne (VIPA)
braucht. Diese Grundentscheidung ist für mich viel wichtiger.

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Juli 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich finde die SIEMENS vs. VIPA - Diskussion sinnlos, denn oft
> ist der angeschlossene Bus der Flaschenhals.
> 
> Im übrigen muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, oft man eine
> ...


Mich interessiert es mal grundsätzlich, wie es in der Praxis aussieht. Es werden zwar immer irgendwelche Testwerte veröffentlicht, aber sind diese Programme praxistauglich? Des weiteren habe ich noch keinen Test gesehen, der die Kommunikationsleistung der SPS berücksichtigt. Und speziell mich interessiert gerade dieser Punkt. Oft ist ja nicht die Zykluszeit der SPS ausschlaggebend, sondern die Anforderung, wir müssen soviel Daten in diesem Zeitraster auslesen etc. Es geht hierbei nicht um eine Grundsatzdiskussion sondern um Erfahrungswerte.
Anmerkung: Ich habe gerade eine 315-2 PN/DP (EH14) in den Fingern. Und subjektiv betrachtet rennt die sehr gut und auch die Kommunikationsleistung ist für eine 300er beachtlich. Genau Vergleichsmessungen habe ich leider noch nicht vornehmen können (das Teilchen sitzt in einer Produktionsanlage ;-))


----------



## Chefmech (31 Juli 2010)

Meine Erfahrung:

Wir arbeiten hauptsächlich im Logistikbereich und haben unsere Standard-SW für Förderanlagen (Regalbediengeräte und Horizontal Förderanlagen).

Wir haben eine hohen SW- Standard (mit allen möglichen Fehlerbehandlungen, Programmierrichtlinen, relativ viel Ethernetkommunikation zu versch. Partnern,  etc.), alles (100%) in SCL programmiert, keine einzige AWL Quelle oder dergleichen (ausser neuerdings der Safetybereich in FUP).

Wir arbeiten fast ausschliesslich mit Siemens-SPS'n nur Testhalber hab ich mal ein Programm auf eine Vipa 315 geladen.

Ergebnis: 
Wenn wir mit Siemens arbeiten benötigen wir midestens eine 317er CPU wegen dem RAM (315F geht auch noch), 315 Standard reicht nicht aus.
Eine 317 (2FK14) benötig für unser Programm 20ms Zykluszeit, eine Vipa 315 mach das selbe Programm in 3ms.
--> Das ist doch mal eine aussagekräfige Zahl!

Wie gesagt, Siemens hat andere sehr gute Qualitäten, in Punkto Leistung aber sind sie aber ziemlich schwach...


----------



## Chefmech (31 Juli 2010)

PS: Ethernetkommunikation:

Unsere Standard-SW hat auch einen relativ hohen Level was die Ehternet Kommunikation angeht, diverse Telegrammelemente (Telegramm länge, komplette Headerinformation, Sequenz-Nr und vieles mehr) werden überprüft und ausgewertet, falls sie nicht stimmen mit entsprechendem Fehlertelegramm quittiert. Des weiteren können wir auch Telegrammtypen mit ungekannter Datenlänge empfangen und auswerten.
Dies alles bedingt, dass wir mindestens 2 SPS-Zyklen für die Verarbeitung eines Telegrammes benötigen (zu mindest nach unserem Konzept). Da es für uns bislang ausreicht, wird die Kommunikation auch im OB1 aufgerufen.

--> Daher ist die Zykluszeit natürlich auch für die Kommunikationsleistung ausschlaggeben. Wenn ich 1000 Testtelegramme hin und her sende ist die Vipa auch in diesem Bereich ca. 10x schneller aufgrund der schnelleren Zykluszeit!


----------



## vollmi (1 August 2010)

Bei mir ist es normalerweise nicht die Geschwindigkeit welche Begehrlichkeiten weckt bei den CPUs. Auf diversen Anlagen sind wir gezwungen nur wegen des Rams auf die grössere Siemens CPU zu wechseln wo mach mit einer VIPA den Speicher nahezu nach geschmissen kriegt


----------



## Paule (1 August 2010)

Chefmech schrieb:


> Ergebnis:
> Wenn wir mit Siemens arbeiten benötigen wir midestens eine 317er CPU wegen dem RAM (315F geht auch noch), 315 Standard reicht nicht aus.
> Eine 317 (2FK14) benötig für unser Programm 20ms Zykluszeit, eine Vipa 315 mach das selbe Programm in 3ms.
> --> Das ist doch mal eine aussagekräfige Zahl!
> ...


Da hast Du aber auch noch die alte 317er von Siemens.
Also die neue Baureihen und speziell jetzt auch die, die Du hast Rainer...


Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Ich habe gerade eine 315-2 PN/DP (EH14) in den Fingern. Und subjektiv betrachtet rennt die sehr gut und auch die Kommunikationsleistung ist für eine 300er beachtlich.


...sind wirklich schnell.
Ich behaupte jetzt mal dass die im Durchschnitt mindestens um den Faktor 6 schneller ist als die letzte Baureihe.
Ist natürlich abhängig vom Programm.
Ich habe mal einen Test gemacht, leider habe ich die genauen Daten nicht mehr, war aber ungefähr so:

```
Maximale Anzahl von Realzahl Berechnungen bei einer Zykluszeit von 5000ms
ca.
315 Alt (2AG10) 3.800.000
317 Alt         4.500.000
315 Neu (AH14)  5.500.000
```


----------



## Chefmech (1 August 2010)

5.500.000 / 3.800.000 = Faktor 6 ?????


----------



## JesperMP (1 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt mal dass die im Durchschnitt mindestens um den Faktor 6 schneller ist als die letzte Baureihe.


Meine ich auch.



Paule schrieb:


> Ist natürlich abhängig vom Programm.
> Ich habe mal einen Test gemacht, leider habe ich die genauen Daten nicht mehr, war aber ungefähr so:
> 
> ```
> ...


Das obengennante Beispiel ist wohl nur um zu zeigen das die Geschwindigheit von Program abhängt.
Eigentlich finde ich die Zahlen überraschend, weill ich glaube das der grösste Leistungssteigerung ist bei Realzahl-Berechnungen.


----------



## Paule (1 August 2010)

Chefmech schrieb:


> 5.500.000 / 3.800.000 = Faktor 6 ?????


Durchschnittlich!


JesperMP schrieb:


> Das obengennante Beispiel ist wohl nur um zu zeigen das die Geschwindigheit von Program abhängt.


Absolut! 


JesperMP schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich die Zahlen überraschend, weill ich glaube das der grösste Leistungssteigerung ist bei Realzahl-Berechnungen.


Da gebe ich Dir Recht, aber das Ergebnis war halt so.
Hier nochmal die Angaben von Siemens:

```
CPU-Bearbeitungszeiten:
                       2AG10 |   2AH14
Bitoperationen:        0,1µs |   0,05µs
Wortoperationen:       0,2µs |   0,09µs
Festpunktarithmetik:     2µs |   0,12µs
Gleitpunktarithmetik:    3µs |   0,45µs
```


----------



## Paule (1 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> ```
> [COLOR=red]Maximale Anzahl von Realzahl Berechnungen bei einer Zykluszeit von 5000ms[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=red]ca.[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=red]315 Alt (2AG10) 3.800.000[/COLOR]
> ...


Falsch! :sb2:

Das hat mir jetzt keine Ruhe gelassen.
Habe ich die Daten wieder gefunden. 

```
Maximale Zykluszeit auf 6000ms gestellt:
315 Alt (2AG10)   700.000 Berechnungen == 5,3 sec.
317 Alt         4.000.000 Berechnungen == 5,4 sec.
315 Neu (AH14)  5.000.000 Berechnungen == 5,2 sec.
```
Jetzt passt das auch besser mit dem Faktor


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 August 2010)

das sagt doch einiges, sind die Siemens CPU's doch recht flott
geworden. Wenn die die kleinen ET200s CPU's noch aufbohren,
wie jesper schreibt, ist doch alles gut


----------



## kaputt (1 August 2010)

@Paule
Interesting indeed!   Could I throw a modest suggestion that you post your test-code so we can have fun and try it on other CPUs?
Kalle


----------



## Paule (2 August 2010)

Hi Kalle,

the program I got from a friend, but I could ask him whether he would like to post here.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 August 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen? Welche praxisgerechten Programme (also keine für den Benchmark hingetrimmten) laufen wie schnell auf der Vipa und wie schnell auf der Siemens? Wie ist dabei die Kommunikationsleistung der beiden? Gibt es hier auch Unterschiede?


 
Hallo Rainer (und auch die Anderen),
hier mal absolut aus der Praxis.
Ein Programm eines unserer Automaten hatte mit einer 317 (2AJ10) eine Zykluszeit von ca. 25 ms und einen Spitzen-Zyklus von 220 ms (Auswertung einer aufgezeichneten Kurve). Nach Tausch auf die schon genannte Vipa habe ich nun eine mittlere Zykluszeit von 1,8 ms und bei der Berechnung einen Peak von ca. 30 ms.
Mit den neueren CPU's habe ich nicht getestet. Wir haben uns irgendwann einmal für Vipa entschieden und ohne stichhaltigen Grund würde ich da jetzt nicht so ohne Weiteres wieder zu Siemens wechseln. Hier spielen dann natürlich auch noch kaufmännische Gründe eine Rolle bzw. die bei Siemens doch aus meiner Sicht eher mangelhafte Betreuung.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hier spielen dann natürlich auch noch kaufmännische Gründe eine Rolle bzw. die bei Siemens doch aus meiner Sicht eher mangelhafte Betreuung.


 
Da wir beide wahrscheinlich den selben Siemens Vertrieb haben, wundert
mich das. Ich kann über die Bielefelder bzw. Hannoveraner Siemens
Niederlassung  nichts negatives sagen, eher im Gegenteil.

Andersherum über den Vipa Vertreter, da werden wir auch den gleichen
haben. Bei den Burschen musste ich mich sehr stark zusammenreißen, 
da hätte nicht viel gefehlt dann hätte ich den Burschen rausgeschmießen.
Ich frage mich nur wie man soetwas auf die Kundschaft loslassen kann :sb7:


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Da wir beide wahrscheinlich den selben Siemens Vertrieb haben, wundert
> mich das.


Bei mir heißt der Hippe - allerdings erst Neuerdings. Davor war es Herr Jesse.
Der letzt-gennate hatte wahrscheinlich sehr wenig Interesse an uns (da wir mit Siemens keine 7stelligen Umsätze machen) und der erstgenannte antwortet noch nicht einmal auf Mails ... 



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Andersherum über den Vipa Vertreter, da werden wir auch den gleichen
> haben. Bei den Burschen musste ich mich sehr stark zusammenreißen,
> da hätte nicht viel gefehlt dann hätte ich den Burschen rausgeschmießen.
> Ich frage mich nur wie man soetwas auf die Kundschaft loslassen kann :sb7:


Der heißt bei mir Wylitek und der war OK für mich ... ist auch klar, da er mir ja gleich bei einem mittleren Problem qualifiziert geholfen hat ...
So ist die Welt ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Der heißt bei mir Wylitek und der war OK für mich ... ist auch klar, da er mir ja gleich bei einem mittleren Problem qualifiziert geholfen hat ...
> So ist die Welt ...


 
nenn bitte nicht diesen Namen, da muß ich mich schon wieder ärgern :icon_twisted:


----------



## Paule (3 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> ```
> Maximale Zykluszeit auf 6000ms gestellt:
> 315 Alt (2AG10)   700.000 Berechnungen == 5,3 sec.
> 317 Alt         4.000.000 Berechnungen == 5,4 sec.
> ...


Die Messungen habe ich mit dem angehängten Programm gemacht.
- In der Hardware die Zykluszeitüberwachung auf Maximum gestellt
- Variable "iVal" von OB1 angepasst auf die obigen Werte (700.000, ...) 
- OB 1 übertragen
- In der VAT geschaut wie lange die Steuerung braucht.
(Die iVal steht auf 100.000.000, das werden wohl die wenigsten CPU's schaffen)


----------



## kaputt (3 August 2010)

I tried to run it in my plcsim (together with a lot of other wisswassfenstern).  It takes 1.9 secs to reach 100mill.:sm21:


----------



## Paule (3 August 2010)

But the PLCSIM in this case is not a real PLC


----------



## kaputt (4 August 2010)

Nein, nein,  ich weiss.  Es ist das einzige alternativ fuhr mich zu testen.  Mein '92 HiAce kennt kein STL.


----------



## Longbow (4 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Die Messungen habe ich mit dem angehängten Programm gemacht.
> - In der Hardware die Zykluszeitüberwachung auf Maximum gestellt
> - Variable "iVal" von OB1 angepasst auf die obigen Werte (700.000, ...)
> - OB 1 übertragen
> ...



In diesem Programm gibt es keine einzige Realzahloperation!
Nur ein paar Doppelwortadditionen und Subtraktionen und einer kurzen Schleife.

Diese Schleife führt dazu, dass die alten 317 alle Instruktionen komplett in den Cache des Tricores laden können und etwa 3 mal schneller ausführen können als üblich. 

Hat mit anwendungsbezogenen Benchmarks nichts zu tun.


----------



## Paule (4 August 2010)

Longbow schrieb:


> In diesem Programm gibt es keine einzige Realzahloperation!
> Nur ein paar Doppelwortadditionen und Subtraktionen und einer kurzen Schleife.


In der kurzen Schleife wird 100.000.000 mal die Multiplikation von 20.2 mit 5.5 ausgeführt und auf das Ergebnis vom Typ Real geschrieben.
Ist das keine Realzahloperation?

Die Subtraktion ist für die Zeitmessung.



Longbow schrieb:


> Diese Schleife führt dazu, dass die alten 317 alle Instruktionen komplett in den Cache des Tricores laden können und etwa 3 mal schneller ausführen können als üblich.


Was soll das heißen? Die 317 wäre sonst noch langsamer?


----------



## Longbow (4 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> In der kurzen Schleife wird 100.000.000 mal die Multiplikation von 20.2 mit 5.5 ausgeführt und auf das Ergebnis vom Typ Real geschrieben.
> Ist das keine Realzahloperation?
> 
> Die Subtraktion ist für die Zeitmessung.
> ...





Ich füge mal den AWL Code aus "winac.zip" hier an damit man sieht,
was der SCL Compiler macht:

      SET   
      SAVE  
      =     L     20.1
      UC    SFC   64
            P#M 12.0
      L     MD    12
      L     L#1
      T     MD     0
A7d0: L     MD     0
      L     L#100000000
      <=D   
      JCN   A7d1
      L     1.111000e+002
      T     MD     4
      L     MD     0
      L     L#1
      +D    
      T     MD     0
      JU    A7d0
A7d1: UC    SFC   64
            P#M 8.0
      L     MD     8
      L     MD     8
      L     MD    12
      -D    
      T     MD    16
      L     MD    16
      SLD   1
      SRD   1
      T     MD    16
      A     L     20.1
      SAVE  
      BE    


Hier ist keine Realzahloperation mehr drin. 
Der SCL Compiler optimiert raus, was nicht gebraucht wird.

Nur als groben Anhaltspunkt:
317-2PN/DP 2EK13 V2.6.7 zu 317 2 PN/DP 2 EK14 mit Firmware 3.1.1:

Wortoperation und komplexe Adressierungsarten: 
ca. 5-mal so schnell

Bitoperations und komplexe Adressierungsarten: 
ca. 1-2mal so schnell (ist etwas komisch und wird sich vermutlich noch mal ändern mit der nächsten Firmware)

Realzahlarithmetik incl. Trigonometrie
ca. 10-mal so schnell

PID Regler:
ca. 4-mal so schnell


Diese Benchmarks sind mit größeren Schleifen gefahren und entweder aus der Praxis (PID) oder es wurde einmal die Operationsliste runter programmiert und in eine große Schleife verpackt.

Aber sie treffen keine Aussage über die Geschwindigkeit von SFC und Kommunikation.


----------



## Paule (4 August 2010)

Longbow schrieb:


> Ich füge mal den AWL Code aus "winac.zip" hier an damit man sieht,
> was der SCL Compiler macht:
> 
> SET
> ...


 
Aber irgendwo muss das Ergebnis ja wohl auch berechnet werden, oder nicht?
Und das jedes mal, oder ist da schon so eine Intelligenz dahinter das die CPU selbständig sagt: "Mensch, das habe ich doch schon ausgerechnet das mache ich nicht noch mal"

Außerdem wurden bei allen drei, von mir genannten Steuerungen, der gleiche Test gemacht und das Ergebnis spricht doch für sich selbst.
Auch wenn das Testprogramm von mir aus jetzt nicht optimal ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

ja paule, das ist schon eine Gleitpunktzahl, aber die Rechnung ist keine
Gleitpunktarithmetik "+D". Mach doch mal eine vernünftige AWL Quelle
und dann las es noch mal laufen. Es lebe AWL....


----------



## Paule (4 August 2010)

In der SCL Quelle steht:

```
[B][COLOR=red]Ergebins := 20.2 x 5.5[/COLOR][/B]
```
Keine Ahnung warum er das im AWL Code nicht anzeigt sondern nur das Ergebnis von L 1.111000e+002
@Helmut jetzt erzähl Du mir auch noch das das keine Realzahl Berechnung ist, dann zweifel ich noch an mir selbst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

wenn das die quelle von longbow, finde ich deine Anweisung nicht....

ich sag ja mach eine vernünftige Quelle daraus, so wie du es gelernt hast.


----------



## BoxHead (4 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> In der SCL Quelle steht:
> 
> ```
> [B][COLOR=red]Ergebins := 20.2 x 5.5[/COLOR][/B]
> ```


Ja und das sind zwei Konstanten die Multipliziert werden. Der Compiler ist so nett diese unnötige Berechnung fix in den Code einzubauen.


----------



## PN/DP (4 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> In der SCL Quelle steht:
> 
> ```
> [B][COLOR=red]Ergebins := 20.2 x 5.5[/COLOR][/B]
> ...


Weil alle Faktoren Konstanten sind.
Jeder vernünftige Compiler zieht die Konstanten zusammen und legt gleich das Ergebnis in den Programmcode.
Wenn Du SCL zur Berechnung zur Runtime zwingen willst, dann muß mindestens ein Faktor eine Variable sein.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

@Paule,
dann ist am Ende, die neue 300er gar nicht so schnell wie eine VIPA *ROFL*


----------



## Paule (4 August 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Weil alle Faktoren Konstanten sind.
> Jeder vernünftige Compiler zieht die Konstanten zusammen und legt gleich das Ergebnis in den Programmcode.
> Wenn Du SCL zur Berechnung zur Runtime zwingen willst, dann muß mindestens ein Faktor eine Variable sein.
> 
> ...


Ja, habe jetzt auch die ganze Zeit gegrübelt und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das es so sein muss wie Ihr schreibt.
Jetzt wollte ich Euch meine Gedankengänge mitteilen und sehe Ihr habt die Lösung schon geschrieben.

@Helmut, das hat mit der VIPA ja gar nichts zu tun.
Ich habe ja nur die neue mit der alten verglichen. 
Ok, dann sind es halt nur Doppelwortoperation, sei’s drum.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, der Unterschied ist trotzdem erkenn bar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

@Paule,
du hast doch in Beitrag #19 deinen Hut in den Ring geworfen 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=273617&postcount=19

wo du den "Chefmech" mit den neuen CPU's ein wenig Gegenwind
geben wolltest


----------



## dalbi (4 August 2010)

Hi,



Longbow schrieb:


> ...In diesem Programm gibt es keine einzige Realzahloperation!
> Nur ein paar Doppelwortadditionen und Subtraktionen und einer kurzen Schleife...



Danke! Das Teil stammt von mir. Ich hab mir den generierten Code nicht angeschaut. :roll: Aber ihr habt alle recht, bekenne mich voll und ganz schuldig.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
also Angeklagter erwarten Sie ihr Strafe, schreiben Sie 1.000.000 mal
fogenden Satz an die Tafel, aber bitte in 5,6 sec.:

"Ich soll nur AWL verwenden, SCL ist tabu"


----------



## dalbi (4 August 2010)

Hi,

Ich soll nur AWL verwenden, SCL ist tabu.
Ich soll nur AWL verwenden, SCL ist tabu.
Ich soll nur AWL verwenden, SCL ist tabu.
Ich soll nur AWL verwenden, SCL ist tabu.
.... :-D

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (5 August 2010)

Hi,

man sollte um diese Zeit nichts mehr anfangen. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Perfektionist (5 August 2010)

```
[B][COLOR=black]Ergebins := 20.2 x 5.5[/COLOR][/B]
```
dem möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass andere Zahlenwerte zu anderen Ausführungszeiten führen können (wenn es dann zur Laufzeit berechnet wird).


----------



## dalbi (5 August 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ```
> [B][COLOR=black]Ergebins := 20.2 x 5.5[/COLOR][/B]
> ```
> dem möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass andere Zahlenwerte zu anderen Ausführungszeiten führen können (wenn es dann zur Laufzeit berechnet wird).



Schon klar, es ging auch nur darum mal einen Vergleich zu haben.

In der neuen Version hab ich es jetzt über Merkerdoppelwörter gelöst, ich bin der Meinung das dies realistischer ist, ebenfalls werden die für die Berechnung notwendigen Schleifenoperationen vom Wert subtrahiert, somit bleibt die reale Zeitdauer der Rechenoperation übrig.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Longbow (5 August 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Schon klar, es ging auch nur darum mal einen Vergleich zu haben.
> 
> In der neuen Version hab ich es jetzt über Merkerdoppelwörter gelöst, ich bin der Meinung das dies realistischer ist, ebenfalls werden die für die Berechnung notwendigen Schleifenoperationen vom Wert subtrahiert, somit bleibt die reale Zeitdauer der Rechenoperation übrig.
> 
> Gruss Daniel



Die Anmerkung von Perfektionist ist vor allem auch dahingehen wichtig, dass die 400er, 318 und die Speed7 CPUs bei Floatingpoint Arithmetik mit denormalisierten Zahlen rechnen können und die meisten 300er nicht.
Spielt vor allem für Regler eine Rolle, wenn die Regeldifferenz gegen 0 geht.
Bei einem Vergleich dieser CPUs würden dann unterschiedliche Ergebnisse von den Zahlen und von den Laufzeiten herauskommen.


----------



## dalbi (6 August 2010)

Hi,



Longbow schrieb:


> Die Anmerkung von Perfektionist ist vor allem auch dahingehen wichtig, dass die 400er, 318 und die Speed7 CPUs bei Floatingpoint Arithmetik mit denormalisierten Zahlen rechnen können und die meisten 300er nicht.
> Spielt vor allem für Regler eine Rolle, wenn die Regeldifferenz gegen 0 geht.
> Bei einem Vergleich dieser CPUs würden dann unterschiedliche Ergebnisse von den Zahlen und von den Laufzeiten herauskommen.



Wie kommst Du da drauf bzw. wo kann man das nachlesen?
Die Formel für den Siemens Float 32 ist auf allen CPUs gleich G(Z)=VZ*Mantisse*2**(Exponent-127).

Hab das auf einer WinAC Maschine mal getestet, die größe der Zahlen spielt keine Rolle.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 August 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du da drauf bzw. wo kann man das nachlesen?



Weil er sich die Teilchen auch gerne mal von ganz innen ansieht ;-)



> Die Formel für den Siemens Float 32 ist auf allen CPUs gleich G(Z)=VZ*Mantisse*2**(Exponent-127).
> 
> Hab das auf einer WinAC Maschine mal getestet, die größe der Zahlen spielt keine Rolle.
> 
> Gruss Daniel


WinAC läuft auf einem X86. Dort ist heuzutage ein mathematischer Coprozessor immer dabei. Da gibt es keine Probleme mit der Arithmetik (wenn wir mal von dem letzten Pentium-Floatingpoint-Bug absehen )


----------



## Longbow (6 August 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie ich darauf komme: 
Wir hatten da so unsere Diskussionen als eine geeignete Floatingpointunit am Tisch gegenüber entstanden ist...

Folgendes Beispiel:

L     2.000000e-038   //sehr kleine Zahl, aber noch normalisiert
L     5.000000e-001   //jetzt mit 0.5 multiplizieren
*R                          //Ergebnis anschauen


319/317 :   0.000e+000

318/400:   1.000e-038


----------



## dalbi (7 August 2010)

Hi,



Longbow schrieb:


> Wie ich darauf komme:
> Wir hatten da so unsere Diskussionen als eine geeignete Floatingpointunit am Tisch gegenüber entstanden ist...
> 
> Folgendes Beispiel:
> ...



irgendwie lässt mir das ganze keine Ruhe. Floatingpoint ist gut, ich hab auch Funktionen für die S7 geschrieben, damit kannst Du dann auch mit größeren Zahlen rechnen IEEE 754 "double" und die entstand nicht am Tisch gegenüber , sondern an meinen. 

Die Frage ist nur was bringt dir das ob das Ding jetzt 0.0e+000 oder 1.0e-038 anzeigt?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Daniel da muß ich dir wiedersprechen, ich finde es nicht gut wenn 
aufeinmal unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, im selben Programm herauskommen
aber in unterschiedlichen Plattform. 
Stell dir mal vor der Wert steht für eine Achse und Sie fährt nicht den
negativen Wert an, sondern fährt auf "0", obwohl das eigentliche Ziel noch
weit von dieser "0" entfernt ist. Was kann mann da noch so merkwürdiges
erwarten.

Das ist nicht gut.....garnicht gut...


----------



## dalbi (8 August 2010)

Hi,



Longbow schrieb:


> ...318/400:   1.000e-038



auch hier ist spätestens nach 1.401e-45 Schluss danach ist es auch einfach 0.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Longbow (9 August 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was bringt es:
Beispiel: PID Regler, dort soll auf eine Regeldifferenz von 0 geregelt werden, fehlt der Zahlenbereich um die 0 herum, kann der Regler etwas unruhig werden.
Aus dem Grund hat SIEMENS in ihrem FB41 ein spezielles Konstrukt drin um genau diese "Ungenauigkeit" der 300er zu kompensieren.

Ist es notwendig:
Für manche Anwendung ja, aus dem Grund ja auch die REAL2-Bausteine in der OSCAT LIB...


Bezüglich Benchmark (und darum ging es eigentlich):
Wenn man mit einem Benchmark in diesen Bereich hineinkommt,
muss ein System mit denormalisierten Zahlen wirklich etwas tun während ein System ohne denormalisierten Zahlen einfach aufhören kann...


@Helmut:
Es gibt ja noch viel mehr Unterschiede zwischen 318/400 und den anderen 300ern:

Die Akkus sind der offensichtliche
Die fehlenden 3 Statusbits der 300er 
Die falsche Abarbeitung von Sprungbefehlen in Verknüpfungsketten hinein bei  der 300er
Anderes Handling von S7-Timer und Counter Befehlen bezüglich BCD Wandlungsfehlern


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2010)

Longbow schrieb:


> @Helmut:
> Es gibt ja noch viel mehr Unterschiede zwischen 318/400 und den anderen 300ern:
> 
> Die Akkus sind der offensichtliche
> ...


 
Hallo Longbow,
mit den Akkus war mir bewusst, aber die anderen sachen....du machst mir Angst :sm14:

kannst du mal ein bischen mehr zu schreiben?


----------



## offliner (9 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das sagt doch einiges, sind die Siemens CPU's doch recht flott
> geworden. Wenn die die kleinen ET200s CPU's noch aufbohren,
> wie jesper schreibt, ist doch alles gut


Die neue IM151-8 hat auch die neue 314 als Basis und ist damit auch einiges flotter geworden...


----------



## Longbow (9 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Longbow,
> mit den Akkus war mir bewusst, aber die anderen sachen....du machst mir Angst :sm14:
> 
> kannst du mal ein bischen mehr zu schreiben?



Erstmal einen Link zur SIEMENS FAQ Seite (hoffe mal, der funktioniert so wie er soll...)
http://support.automation.siemens.c...wMDAxNwAA&term=318&ID=22754444&ehbid=22754444


Es gab auch mal eine Seite bei SIEMENS auf der es noch genauer beschrieben worden ist.

Sprünge in Verknüpfungsketten hinein:
Aus Performancegründen wird von den kompilierenden CPUs (alle 300er außer 318 ) im Statusbit das OR Bit, STA Bit und /ER Bit nicht zur Laufzeit mitgeführt sondern nur für STATUS Baustein berechnet.

Springt man bei diesen CPUs in eine Verknüpfungskette hinein, kann der Compiler nicht den Zustand des /ER Bits erahnen. Er geht immer davon aus, dass Verknüpfungsketten linear bearbeitet werden.

Bei KOP und FUP kümmert sich aber der Editor darum.

BCD Wandlungsfehler:

Bei der 318/400 wird der Inhalt des Akku1 von den Timer/Counterbefehlen immer auf BCD geprüft, bei den 300er nur wenn die Flanke zum Aktivieren des Timers/Counters wirklich kommt.


----------



## JesperMP (9 August 2010)

*Neue IM151-8 ist schon da !*

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/44267128

Dann muss STEP7 5.5 auch bald kommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> *Neue IM151-8 ist schon da !*


 
Jippieh, das ist jetzt mal ein schönes Gerät, was braucht mann mehr...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 August 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/44267128
> 
> Dann muss STEP7 5.5 auch bald kommen.




und was ist das schon wieder ?



> Verbesserter Know How Schutz: Verschlüsselung von Bausteinen mit S7-Block Privacy


----------



## marlob (9 August 2010)

Longbow schrieb:


> Erstmal einen Link zur SIEMENS FAQ Seite (hoffe mal, der funktioniert so wie er soll...)
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...wMDAxNwAA&term=318&ID=22754444&ehbid=22754444
> 
> 
> ...


Nur mal als Hinweis:
Im Siemens Support gibt es auf jeder Seite unten einen Link der 
"Link kopieren" heisst (siehe Bild). 
Wenn du den hier rein kopierst, dann funktioniert der Verweis auch in Zukunft noch.


----------



## IBFS (9 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und was ist das schon wieder ?





> Verbesserter Know How Schutz: Verschlüsselung von Bausteinen mit  S7-Block Privacy



Siehe hier:

http://www.siemens.de/industry/automation/rhein-main/downloads/Documents/H%20Messe%20I_2010_NEWS_RM.pdf

SEITE   36!!!!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und was ist das schon wieder ?


 



> *Privacy* steht für: englisch für Privatsphäre oder Privatheit.
> 
> Im ursprünglichen Sinn bezeichnet Privatheit nach Hannah Arendt die Sphäre des Eigentums (nicht zu verwechseln mit Besitz), namentlich den eigenen Haushalt (im Sinne des Erwerbslebens, der Familie einschließlich aller Sklaven, Besitzes etc.) des freien Bürgers.


 

Ich finde das es wichtig ist zu erwähnen das alle Sklaven dazu gehören...


----------



## Paule (9 August 2010)

> Verbesserter Know How Schutz: Verschlüsselung von Bausteinen mit S7-Block Privacy


Wird ja dann nicht lange dauern bis hier die Frage erscheit: "Wie kann ich den Schutz aufheben?".


----------



## Paule (9 August 2010)

Longbow schrieb:


> Bezüglich Benchmark (und darum ging es eigentlich):
> Wenn man mit einem Benchmark in diesen Bereich hineinkommt,
> muss ein System mit denormalisierten Zahlen wirklich etwas tun während ein System ohne denormalisierten Zahlen einfach aufhören kann...


Es sollt eigentlich nur ein einfacher Geschwindigkeitsvergleich sein und kein professioneller Benchmark-Test.

Aber wenigstens ist eine interessante Diskussion daraus entstanden,
die einige Fakten zu Tag brachte.


----------



## dalbi (10 August 2010)

Hi Longbow,

das mit den Gleitpunktzahlen kann ich nachvollziehen, hab das an PLC-SIM und einer WINAC mal getestet, aber wie bereits geschrieben ist auch dort irgendwann das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Die Bausteine in der oscat.lib ist keine richtige double Zahl nach IEEE 754, daher auch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. 

Eins würde mich noch Interessieren, was und wie wird bei euch geregelt wo die Regeldifferenz nahezu exakt 0 betragen muss?
Wie bekommt man das mit einer Analogausgabebaugruppe hin?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (10 August 2010)

Hi,



Paule schrieb:


> Es sollt eigentlich nur ein einfacher Geschwindigkeitsvergleich sein und kein professioneller Benchmark-Test.
> 
> Aber wenigstens ist eine interessante Diskussion daraus entstanden,
> die einige Fakten zu Tag brachte.



Danke, Paule um was anderes ging es dabei auch gar nicht, es sollte lediglich als Info dienen und nicht den ganzen Zahlenbereich von x - y abdecken.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Eins würde mich noch Interessieren, was und wie wird bei euch geregelt wo die Regeldifferenz nahezu exakt 0 betragen muss?
> Wie bekommt man das mit einer Analogausgabebaugruppe hin?


 
Daniel, jetzt komm mal von deinen blöden Regler und deiner Analogbaugruppe
runter, es gibt auch noch andere sachen als Heizen und Kühlen.

Ich habe gerade mal mit einen Kollegen gesprochen, der hat z.b. immer
Skallierungen mit Realzahlen gemacht (ich macht das zum Glück immer
mit Zähler Nenner verhältnis in Integer) der kann sich jetzt einige Fehler
erklären. Dabei ging es nicht um einen PID Regler.
Gerade um Werte Skallieren zu können ist eine Realzahl schon eine 
schöne sache, wenn es denn funktioniert.
Ein Beispiel für eine Skallierung wäre z.b 1.000000e+003 x 5.000000e-001
wenn da jetzt ab einen bestimmten wert nicht 0.5 sondern 0 steht, weil 
vorherige Rechnungen den Wert haben auf 0 gehen lassen, finde ich das
gar nicht gut.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.siemens.de/industry/automation/rhein-main/downloads/Documents/H%20Messe%20I_2010_NEWS_RM.pdf
> 
> ...


 
wenn mann sich in den Link die Versprochene Perfomancesteigerung 
anschaut und dann im FAQ die wirkiche, hat Siemens doch schon
zurückgerudert.

bei der 319 sollte es Faktor 2,5 werden, im FAQ steht 1,5
bei der IM-CPU sollte es Faktor 8 werden, im FAQ ist es dann nur noch 6


Link für die 319er http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=44029417&caller=nl


----------



## offliner (10 August 2010)

Bei der neuen 315 gibt Siemens auch nur bis Faktor 2 an und wir haben zum Teil Faktor 10 (von 80 auf 8 ms). Denke mal, man will sich hier auf die sichere Seite legen, je nachdem was der Anwender gerade in der Steuerung macht...


----------



## dalbi (10 August 2010)

Hi,

Helmut, schon klar.



Longbow schrieb:


> Was bringt es:
> Beispiel: PID Regler, dort soll auf eine Regeldifferenz von 0 geregelt werden, fehlt der Zahlenbereich um die 0 herum, kann der Regler etwas unruhig werden.
> Aus dem Grund hat SIEMENS in ihrem FB41 ein spezielles Konstrukt drin um genau diese "Ungenauigkeit" der 300er zu kompensieren...



Ich möchte nur ein konkretes Beispiel?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Helmut, schon klar.
> 
> ...


 
so eine anforderung den Regler auf "0" gehen zu lassen, könnte ich 
z.b. bei Hydraulik sehen, wenn mit Servoventilen gearbeitet wird.
Ein tänzelen um "0" herum ist da nicht so günstig.


----------



## dalbi (10 August 2010)

Hi,

nur mal um das zu verdeutlichen.

1.000e-38 = 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000001 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2010)

Da hast du natürlich recht Mr. 0.0e-38 ,
bei der Analogwertbearbeitung wird dieser Wert, keine rolle spielen.
Mich würde jetzt intressieren ob wirklich und in wie fern, Siemens 
seine Regler Bausteine geändert hat. Rührt das wirklich auf falsche
Rechneergenisse bei Realrechnung?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 August 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nur mal um das zu verdeutlichen.
> 
> ...



Na ihr habt Sorgen.... was ist den nun mit dem neuen Kopierschutz. Hat den schon jemand geknackt ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> .... was ist den nun mit dem neuen Kopierschutz. Hat den schon jemand geknackt ?


 
ich bin gerade dabei:

```
...
...
...
000 000 012 456 
000 000 012 457
000 000 012 458
000 000 012 459
000 000 012 460
000 000 012 461
000 000 012 462
000 000 012 463
...
...
...
```
 
Wenn ich die Zahlen durch habe kommt noch das Alphabth...man ist das Anstrengend :icon_confused:


----------



## JesperMP (10 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> [...]bei der IM-CPU sollte es Faktor 8 werden, im FAQ ist es dann nur noch 6


Stimmt. Aber ein Faktor 6 schneller für die neue IM151-8 ist auch nicht schlecht.
Wie oft sieht man ein Performancesteigerung um ein Faktor 6 ?

Ich bin begeistert von die letzte version von 315-2PN/DP. Wenn die neue IM151-8 ungf. 80% der Leistung von den 315-2PN/DP hat, dann ist es mehr als befriedigend für mich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber ein Faktor 6 schneller für die neue IM151-8 ist auch nicht schlecht.
> Wie oft sieht man ein Performancesteigerung um ein Faktor 6 ?
> 
> Ich bin begeistert von die letzte version von 315-2PN/DP. Wenn die neue IM151-8 ungf. 80% der Leistung von den 315-2PN/DP hat, dann ist es mehr als befriedigend für mich.


 
volle Zustimmung :s12:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> so eine anforderung den Regler auf "0" gehen zu lassen, könnte ich
> z.b. bei Hydraulik sehen, wenn mit Servoventilen gearbeitet wird.
> Ein tänzelen um "0" herum ist da nicht so günstig.



Wenn man Realzahlen auf ==0 vergleicht ist eh schon alles verloren.
Um das Problem zu erkennen kann man mal auf eine Realzahl 10-mal 0.1 addieren und dann wieder 10-mal 0.1 subtrahieren  - und dann auf ==0 vergleichen...


----------



## vierlagig (10 August 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Um das Problem zu erkennen kann man mal auf eine Realzahl 10-mal 0.1 addieren und dann wieder 10-mal 0.1 subtrahieren  - und dann auf ==0 vergleichen...



_eine realzahl_ z.B. 1.0 nach obigen algorithmus auf 1.0 zu vergleichen funktioniert (aber) 
die unschärfe kommt durch den vorzeichenwechsel...

übrigens funktioniert hier der _vergleich_ mit *SPZ* trotzdem noch 
(der mit *SPN* natürlich nicht... :evil


----------



## bilo (11 September 2010)

Ich Danke allen für die Zahlreichen Einträge!!!

Ich beobachte das ne weile und finde das recht interessant wie sich so das Thema enwickelt hat  nur weiter so...


Ich habe mich mittlerweile für ne 315-2DP erstmals entschieden. Werden erstmals einen nur PS,CPU und CP mir kaufen.(Rest kommt später) 

Wo kann man ausser Ebay noch gebrauchte Siemens Hardware kaufen?

Ich wollte einen CP für den WinCC Rechner mir besorgen, nur weis ich nicht genau welchen ich da nehmen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand aufklären welchen ich nehmen soll bez. wo das die unterschiede sind.

Gruß
Bilo


----------



## Paule (11 September 2010)

bilo schrieb:


> Wo kann man ausser Ebay noch gebrauchte Siemens Hardware kaufen?


 
Der Unimog-HeizeR hat eine ziemlich große Lagerhalle und dementsprechend Equipment. 
Hier der Link zum Benutzer, da kannst Du ihn per PN anschreiben.
Oder Du kommst abends in den Chat, da ist er auch meistens und dann könnt ihr gleich genauere Details besprechen.

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=1813

Heizer wir sollten mal über eine Werbeprovision verhandeln. 
Ne, sollte keine Werbung sein, sonder nur eine Antwort auf die Frage


----------



## bilo (14 September 2010)

Ich habe nochma ne frage,
mir wurde ein 315 CPU angeboten welche keinen schlüssenschalter hat. Kriegt man irgend wo einen Ersatzschlüssel her oder kann man die CPU jetzt gar nicht mehr bedienen?


----------



## Paule (14 September 2010)

bilo schrieb:


> Ich habe nochma ne frage,
> mir wurde ein 315 CPU angeboten welche keinen schlüssenschalter hat. Kriegt man irgend wo einen Ersatzschlüssel her oder kann man die CPU jetzt gar nicht mehr bedienen?


Also ohne Schlüssel oder Gewalt geht da nichts.
Aber da ja früher bei jeder CPU 2 Schlüssel dabei waren, sollten eigentlich doppelt so viele Schlüssel wie CPU's im Umlauf sein. 
Darum denke ich dass es die schon extra gibt.


----------



## bilo (14 September 2010)

ja die frage wo kriege ich sowas her? Und wenn ich ein bekommen sollte passt er denn?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

ich würde es mal bei Siemens versuchen, den gibt es bestimmt als
Ersatzteil. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, ruhig mal in die Gelbe Seiten 
schauen, unter Schlüsseldienst. Aber vorsicht, da gibt es viele
Abzocker, die kommen für 10min und kassieren 800€.


----------



## Paule (14 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn alle Stricke reißen, ruhig mal in die Gelbe Seiten
> schauen, unter Schlüsseldienst.


Ja, die würden Augen machen. *ROFL*
Anruf: "Hilfe, Notfall, mein Zugang zur Steuerung ist abgeschlossen und ich habe den Schlüssel verloren"

Und dann steht der gute Mann vom Schlüsseldienst vor so einem popligen Plastikgehäuse.
Wenn der dann schon dabei ist, kann er ja das Sparschweinchen auch noch öffnen und sich ein bisschen Trinkgeld rausnehmen.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 September 2010)

das erinnert mich daran, dass ich neulich an einer meiner Steuerungen rangetappt bin, der Betreiber (oder wer auch immer) jedoch den Schlüssel entfernt hatte. Als ich den Nachbarschrank aufmachte, sah ich eine Steuerung, die ohne Schlüssel in der RUN-P-Position stand. Also musste ein Schlüssel her - und den hat man ja normalerweise schon irgendwo ganz tief in der Tasche stecken. Angeregt durch die Zustände im Nachbarschrank begann ich drüber nachzudenken, wie man denn in RUN-P den Schlüssel abziehen könnte. Und fand: man muss halt eine bestimmte Zacke am Schlüssel entfernen. Da ich meinen Schlüssel nicht versehentlich in meinem Schrank vergessen wollte, hab ichs dann auch getan ...

Böser Nebeneffekt: ohne diesen modifizierten Schlüssel kann man die CPU nicht mehr zurückschalten! ... aber ich glaube, ich hab nicht vergessen, wieder in normales RUN zurückzuschalten


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 September 2010)

bilo schrieb:


> Ich habe nochma ne frage,
> mir wurde ein 315 CPU angeboten welche keinen schlüssenschalter hat. Kriegt man irgend wo einen Ersatzschlüssel her oder kann man die CPU jetzt gar nicht mehr bedienen?



Hi zusammen!

1.: Bei meiner CPU wäre sogar ein Ersatzschlüssel dabei gewesen. 
2.: Ersatzschlüssel habe ich natürlich auch im Angebot. 
3.: Dazu müsstest du dich aber auch mal bei mir melden, sonst wird das nix... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## JesperMP (15 September 2010)

Man hat dich ein ur-altes 315 CPU angeboten.
Haha.

Ich hoffe nicht das du viel dafür bezahlt hast.
Ich schätze das Wert ist heute ungf. 50 €. 
Mit MC Karte und funktionierende Pufferbatterie, ungf. 100 €.


----------



## derwestermann (15 September 2010)

offliner schrieb:


> Stimmt nur zum Teil. Die Vipa CPUs können kein Profinet I/O an der Ethernet Schnittstselle und der Geschwindigkeitunterschied hält sich mit den neuen 300ern in Grenzen. Zumal die Geschwindigkeitdiskussion in vielen Fällen sowieso schwachsinnig ist, weil diese oft gar nicht gebraucht wird.


 
Da wäre ich vorsichtig, wenn man mit Graph programmieren will, können Speicher und Geschwindigkeit ganz schnell ausgehen. Und eine VIPA 315SB ist zehn mal so schnell, wie eine herkömmliche 315-2.
Bei den neuen 315ern sollen es dann nur noch drei mal sein, dafür kostet die VIPA auch nur ein drittel.
Das mit dem Profinet war mir gar nicht klar und ist allerdings u.U. ein k.o.-Kriterium.

Nachtrag: Man sollte gelegentlich schaun, wie alt die Beiträge schon sind......


----------

